# Rat HATES being picked up



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

My rat hates being picked up, she doesn't bite or anything but when I go to pick her up she grabs on to the cage and try's to get away even when I get a hold of her and go to take her out she jumps off ... She's fine once I get her out of the cage if I do manage it, she sits on my shoulder an plays with my hair runs along my arms and stuff an explores my room like she's having fun, it's just hard to pick her up to take her out of the cage... If I leave the door open she won't come out idk what to do I'm picking her up the right way ( putting my hand under her tummy and one on the top then support her legs) by it just seems like getting picked up isn't a good experience :/


----------



## IndyYawns! (Oct 30, 2012)

Just keep handling her/trying to handle her, persistence is the key


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

What I found to be very effective with my two female rats is once I managed to get them out of the cage, I would just hold them. They'd squirm, and try to get down and try to crawl around on my hands, but you figure out how to handle them when they're squirmy. When they stop being so crazy, I put them back in to the cage or where they were prior to being picked up and give them a treat if they take it. This seems to help them realize that being held and picked up won't hurt them. Now, about 2-3 weeks later, they for the most part are perfectly still when I pick them up, and almost never run away when I reach for them.


----------



## Cookie&Gible (Oct 26, 2012)

Ok I will... I just hate having to reach in and grab her cause she doesn't like it cause I'm paranoid it'll make her not like me :L - first time rat owner


----------

